# 50# air presure??



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

While checking the outback for our up coming trip I noticed the dealer has the tire presure set at 35# per tire. The Duro tires say to inflate to 50# cold. Will these little tires handle that much presure and should I inflate them to 50#?? kirk


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I run ours at 50 psi. 3000+ miles so far and no problems.

Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

My dealer said to check the air pressure before you leave your home and when you leave the campsite. Also check lug nuts each time as well. Those duro tires need to be at 50 psi. Since they are bias-ply tires, under inflation will cause excessive wear and heat build up...which will lead to tire failure pretty quick on crappy tires like those.

Randy


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Does anyone know if those little pancake compressors are strong enough to inflate the tires on the trailer?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I have one of those piston type manual air pumps that says it is rated to 70 psi. It was very hard to pump to 50 psi. I am going to consider a cigarette-lighter-powered tire inflator instead (with a LONG cord). Hope such an item exists.

Randy


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

DJD, there should be some kind of rating on the compressor as far as max. air presure, maybe the air gauge? most should handle 50#. Well I am going to top off the tires, I just wish I had checked then last season, guess you just can't trust the dealers service techs. Kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My pancake compressor (craftsman) is rated to 150 psi, and I think most are in the same ballpark.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I run mine at 50psi also. So far OK.


----------

